#ubuntu-qt 2018-02-19
<lubot> <acheronuk> https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/plasma-devel/2018-February/081440.html
<lubot> <acheronuk> ```Plasma 5.13, due out in June, will depend on Qt 5.10, KDE Frameworks
<lubot> 5.46.  The newer Qt will help us port KControl modules to QtQuick
<lubot> Controls 2 a target of this release.
<lubot> https://phabricator.kde.org/project/view/254/```
 * acheronuk looks forward to 5.10 for 'Crunchy Critter'
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Right, I've heard good things about it
<lubot> <tsimonq2> 18.10 will likely be the release where we're most in-sync with Debian
<lubot> <mitya57> @lubuntu_bot, I hope for 5.11 :)
<blaze> I've heard some rumors about 'Cocky Caribou' but it can be 'Crusty Crocodile' too
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I dunno about Crusty anything
<lubot> <acheronuk> @mitya57, Oh, May release. maybe then :)
#ubuntu-qt 2018-02-20
<lubot> <acheronuk> Fwd from tsimonq2: File a block-proposed bug (or whatever) on Mesa.
<lubot> <acheronuk> @mitya57 ^^^
<lubot> <mitya57> Maybe let's remove qtbase task from that bug?
<lubot> <acheronuk> qtbase was unintended casualty
<lubot> <acheronuk> @mitya57, problem is, the bugfix is in Qt
<lubot> <acheronuk> or at least last I saw
<lubot> <acheronuk> could add the tag back once qtbase is through. one of thsoe situations where no one way is perfect
<lubot> * acheronuk shrugs
<lubot> <acheronuk> or take off qtbase for now, and add it back once you are landing a fixed qtbase?
<lubot> <acheronuk> if it even needs to go back
<lubot> <mitya57> https://codereview.qt-project.org/220412 might be an upstream fix for this
<lubot> <mitya57> So let's wait a bit more, if that fix is accepted then cherry-pick it, otherwise add the bug tag back
<lubot> <acheronuk> that was the idea. did not realise mesa was going to be quite so blocked on it's own issues the other day, so it was important to halt that
#ubuntu-qt 2018-02-21
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @mitya57 xnox is going to propose a PR to qtbase on Salsa merging his archive upload, I can review it
<lubot> <mitya57> Great!
#ubuntu-qt 2018-02-22
<lubot> <mitya57> So https://code.qt.io/cgit/qt/qtbase.git/commit/?id=fa091640134b3ff99a9eb92df8286d15203122bf should fix the mesa bug
<lubot> <mitya57> @tsimonq2 Can you apply it in your 5.9.4 package?
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> \o/
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Sure
<tsimonq2> n
<tsimonq2> grr
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Mirv: o/
 * mitya57 waves to Mirv too
<Mirv> \o
<lubot1> <acheronuk> http://blog.qt.io/blog/2018/02/22/qt-roadmap-2018/
 * blaze is wondering which release will get 5.12
<acheronuk> yeah "For Qt 5.12 LTS we are looking into possibilities for decoupling Qt WebEngine from Qt release schedules to allow more frequent updates of Qt WebEngine."
 * blaze is terrified by the current amount of regressions and looking forward to much more
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, NICE
<lubot1> <DanChapman> Hey all. Would it be possible to get the private-headers for qtquick controls 2 packaged? or is there a specific reason they currently aren't?
<lubot1> <mitya57> @DanChapman, We usually add private headers only when we need them for other Qt or KDE packages
<lubot1> <mitya57> Because private headers mean that ABI changes with every major release, which complexify updates a lot.
<lubot1> <DanChapman> Ok that makes sense. My reason for asking is ubports needs them to build it's custom style for qtquick controls. We can probably just package them ourselves for now then. thanks for the explanation
#ubuntu-qt 2018-02-23
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @mitya57 Uploaded the changes from ubuntu+1 to the PPA
<svtbh> _  _     _  _   _ _
<svtbh> _| || |_ _| || |_| | |
<acheronuk> klined before I got there ^
<lubot1> <mitya57> @tsimonq2, I just added two new changes to ubuntu+1 branch :)
<lubot1> One to fix the issue with mesa 18, another requested by Marco Trevisan and needed for QSystemTrayIcon integration with GNOME Shell.
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Sure
#ubuntu-qt 2018-02-25
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> OK, so I made LOTS of progress on the 5.9.4 transition: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/3113/+packages
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> In fact, I think I'm almost done
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> The core packages are bootstrapped and I'm on to leaf packages.
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> (well, not "leaf" packages... but non-core packages :) )
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk Publisher maintenance?
<lubot1> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, Usually is this time on sunday
<lubot1> <tsimonq2> Hmph.
#ubuntu-qt 2020-02-17
<lubot> <RikMills> @mitya57 have you looked at qtwebkit ftbfs?
<lubot> <mitya57> I didn't see it, looking now
<lubot> <RikMills> oh. part of icu transition :/
<lubot> <mitya57> Yes, looks related to ICU
<lubot> <mitya57> https://src.fedoraproject.org/rpms/qt5-qtwebkit/blob/master/f/qtwebkit-missing-semicolons.patch should help
<lubot> <mitya57> No, nevermind
<lubot> <RikMills> https://gitweb.gentoo.org/repo/gentoo.git/commit/dev-qt/qtwebkit?id=e8bfdb22e96271b014eef1e73f9cef49bc76c4ad
<lubot> <mitya57> Ah, I was looking in the wrong place. This is the same patch as Fedora's, and it *will* help.
<lubot> <mitya57> I will upload it to Debian in a few hours.
<lubot> <RikMills> thanks!
<lubot> <mitya57> https://tracker.debian.org/news/1102397/accepted-qtwebkit-opensource-src-52120alpha3-7-source-into-unstable/
<lubot> <RikMills> :)
#ubuntu-qt 2020-02-19
<blaze> lisandro: ping http://debomatic-amd64.debian.net/distribution#unstable/qtcreator/4.11.0-2.1/buildlog what do you think?
<blaze> I mean look at the changes file, it's llvm-9 build
<lisandro> blaze[m]: sorry, I don't understand what you mean
<lisandro> And I'm on the phone and that page isn't phone friendly
<lisandro> blaze[m]: oh, I see
<lisandro> well, I don't know if upstream tested that combination yet
<lisandro> but better open a bug report or even better, a MR on salsa
<lisandro> I certainly don't mind changing it if applicable
#ubuntu-qt 2020-02-20
<blaze[m]> yeah, but I kinda fell ill very recently, so staying away from all activities. In fact lying down
<RikMills> plasma 5.19 will depend on Qt 5.14
<RikMills> ^^ from #plasma meeting
<valorie> blaze[m]: feel better soon!
#ubuntu-qt 2020-02-21
<RikMills> meshlab ported to Qt5 should sync at some point today :)
